# mobile valeting



## chunky (Jan 6, 2010)

hi all any mobile valeters in the swansea area thanks


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Im more than happy to let you use any of my products and help you through any valeting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

If you require a Mobile Valeting service contact Peter @ Eclipse Valeting!

PM me for his contact number!:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As above would recommend Peter/eclipse.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Newly structured list here:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

:thumb:


----------



## chunky (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

